# Ga - Hunting Island Or Edisto Beach



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

We've camped at a few campgrounds along the beach in GA and SC, but needing to know something about Hunting Island and Edisto Beach State Parks in Georgia. Pro's and Con's????
Note: we like the beach but don't necessarily like sites right next to the dunes.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

We have been to Hunting Island State Park several times, but never to Edisto. I can honestly say that Hunting Island is one of the coolest, funkiest, and best state parks we've been to. The beach is very secluded, with big tree trunks stuck in the sand, the palm trees throughout the campground, not to mention the very cool "jungle" feeling you get in the campground. As with all parks, some sites are better than others. There are "beach front" sites, and there's sites back in the "woods". But to me, its not like normal woods, its like being in some exotic forest.... If you like state parks, and you like the beach, then i think you would love Hunting Island.


----------



## Jimbobboy (Sep 18, 2012)

We spent a night at Edisto a few years ago. Nice place. There are two camping areas, one by the beach and one farther back from the beach. We stayed by the beach. The campground is Close to town.
We would like to go back for a longer stay.


----------



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Jimbobboy said:


> We spent a night at Edisto a few years ago. Nice place. There are two camping areas, one by the beach and one farther back from the beach. We stayed by the beach. The campground is Close to town.
> We would like to go back for a longer stay.


Either one. You won't be disappointed. We camp at both every year.


----------



## Mountainpiemaker (Feb 3, 2013)

Hunting island is like a tropical island, huge palm trees, really tight turns if your site is towards the back of the campground, we went in July last year and the mosquitoes were really bad that time of year, the park rangers had fans running at check in to help keep them away. We had to go to kmart to get a box fan. We went to edisto after that and stayed in the wooded section about one mile from the beach it was nice and there were bike trails, we rode one trail thru the tropical forest that led to an old Indian wall that was made of oyster shells and Very old. The edisto beach sites are very open and kinda close together.


----------

